
1Password X 1.17: New brain written in Rust, new menu, and even more accessible - ingve
https://blog.1password.com/1passwordx-december-2019-release/
======
lawnchair_larry
Now that they have abandoned the non-cloud customer that made them what they
are, I eagerly await the next player to move in and fill that void.

~~~
parski
I recommend Bitwarden. I self-host it using the brilliant
[rubywarden]([https://github.com/jcs/rubywarden](https://github.com/jcs/rubywarden))
and I've never looked back.

------
chmaynard
Now that macOS handles password management in Safari, 1Password is expendable
(at least for me). I stopped using it a few weeks ago and canceled my
subscription.

~~~
heavenlyblue
What about on your phone/laptop/etc? And why did you not use a password
manager within your browser before if that’s the only place you use it?

